# Grilled Salmon



## iislander (Jun 10, 2007)

Newbie here. Have never grilled salmon fillets can someone give me some pointers on this subject. Thanks


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 10, 2007)

You don't want a fire as hot as you'd do for steak.  Season your salmon, and place, flesh-side down, onto the grill, and LEAVE IT ALONE for a few minutes to develop a sear and naturally release from the grill.  Using a thin metal spatula, CAREFULLY flip the salmon over and finish cooking.  Remember, salmon isn't really a dense fish, so it will fall apart if you mishandle it.


----------



## beerco (Jun 10, 2007)

I absolutely love grilling salmon.  I usually brine or marrinade the fillet for about 30min prior to grilling.  I also use one of those fish basket thingies - makes flipping very easy. I definitely recommend those for anyone who's grilling fish often*.

I also prefer my salmon more on the rare side than the well side so cooking time is short, only 3 to 5 min a side tops depending on your fire.  A few wood chips on the coals help too, it's surprizing how much smoke flavor is added in just those couple of minutes over the fire.

*A friend of ours purchased one of those fish shaped ones from Williams & Sonoma for us for a gift and we loved it.  The only problem was that it only held a small fish.  So we bought a bigger but cheapie one from BB&B.  The W&S one's no-stick finish was way better than the cheapie.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 10, 2007)

I normally grill salmon on my george foreman grill.  I think any grill will work provided you hit the salmon fillets with some oil.  Also don't fidget with the fillets right away.  Let the salmon realease some of it's own fat on the grill and then it will flip easily without flaking off.  I think a lot of people try to poke their spatula's at the meat very early and the result is a broken or flaked fish fillet.  

I like to marinate my salmon in lemon juice, kosher salt and lots of freshly cracked black pepper and some paprika for color.  Once the salmon is grilled.  You can sprinkle it with some freshly chopped parsley or dill and another lemon wedge.


----------



## doe1260 (Jun 10, 2007)

We've been grilling using a cedar plank on a charcoal grill... melted butter and Old Bay seasoning.... YUMMMY


----------



## bullseye (Jun 10, 2007)

I oil both the salmon and the grill grates (seasoning salmon as desired).  Start flesh side down and *wait long enough for it to release.*  Finish on the skin side and don't overdo it--three or four minutes per side (depending on thickness and the heat of the grill).  Carryover cooking applies, though less so than for more dense meats.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jun 10, 2007)

Use cedar planks (can get them at most grocery stores).  Personally I like drizzling it in olive oil and then sprinkling some lemon pepper over it.


----------



## cjs (Jun 11, 2007)

Because salmon can fall apart so easily, another method you might try is making a little 'pan' out of 2 or 3 thickness of foil just large enough to hold the piece of fish and slide the whole thing on the grill. (and not turn over) It will grill nicely and the skin will get nice and crisp this way - it's delicious also!!! like eating candy.

If you have a temperature probe, insert it horizontally in the fish and remove when the temp gets to 140 F. It will be perfect for you.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 8, 2007)

You would do well to buy a grill basket. Then you won't have
to worry about fish sticking to the grill. Be sure to oil the
basket insides.
Also, the Man (Alton Brown) says to take the filets off the
heat at 131 degrees. Let sit for 5 minutes, they should reach
perfect doneness. Works for me if they are of even 
thickness. Test in the thickest part.

Salmon is happy with lots of different flavorings. There are a ton of
recipes out there on the net. 
Have Fun!


----------



## cjs (Jul 9, 2007)

Salmon is one of those products which there is not much, if any, residual cooking done after it's removed from the heat source.


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of teriyaki glazed salmon, I usually grill it and then finish it off with a slight searing in a pan with some olive oil. 

Another favorite involved lemon, butter, and dill.


----------

